# DW sig request!



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I'd like a signature featuring the one and only Dana White! 

Theme of the sig is "the godfather of MMA" and it would be nice if that text could be on there in some way.
Colors should be black and white, with text preferably in red 

Here are some pics for inspiration 




























I really like the font and logo from the original Godfather films (See last picture) so I'd be very happy if that could be used, only in red 

Can't wait to see what people come up with!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Tomorrow. :wink01:

EDIT: TODAY! 










or








Hope you like it buddy.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

You sir are a GOD!

One small favor to ask of you, could you add my name in there discretly in the bottom somewhere?

Same font and color if possible


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> You sir are a GOD!
> 
> One small favor to ask of you, could you add my name in there discretly in the bottom somewhere?
> 
> Same font and color if possible


:wink01:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks a bunch mate


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> Thanks a bunch mate


Anytime! :thumb03:


----------

